
Hacking a Banksy with Bash and Varanid - Benichmt1
https://medium.com/@benichmt1/hacking-a-banksy-with-bash-and-varanid-a21422f96019
======
Miner49er
It's crazy how critiques of commodification and consumerism almost always
become commodified.

IMO Banksy's art loses it's meaning now that it's being sold and mass
produced. A huge part of the art was it's form. The art is subversive and
anti-establishment. It was best when it was graffiti - an illegal art form
that was free for everyone to enjoy.

I suppose it's still possible this may end up being some elaborate art piece,
but I'm not sure how.

